# Looking to buy one of these 3 spreaders



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm looking at $150 budget. I could go up to the $180 range if there was a great deal or a really good quality spreader available. Hoping to pull the trigger today.

My front yard is about 7000sqft, 30% flat, the rest is a 25 degree slope.

Here are the contenders I have found searching here.

Earthway 2050P ($140)
https://www.amazon.com/Earthway-2050P-80-Pound-Walk-Behind-Broadcast/dp/B0000BYDXN

Chapin 82050C ($145)
https://www.amazon.com/CHAPIN-82050C-70LB-Contract-Spreader/dp/B01N9730WO

Argi-Fab 45-0462 ($150)
https://www.amazon.com/Agri-Fab-45-0462-Push-Broadcast-Spreader/dp/B002U0KDH8

They all seem to be neck to neck to me.

Wheels:
Earthway - 10"
Chapin - 12"
Argi-fab - 13"

Carrying Weight: Don't think I need the 130lb capacity of the Argi-fab. Not sure if a large hopper would work as well with smaller loads.

Suggestions?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Agri-Fab has the better reviews. I guess it just comes down to preference. Let us know what you pick.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

It's a little bit more than you are wanting to spend, but if it were me I'd go with the Lesco 9012B. It's similar to the one that Andersons is selling as their Yard Star for $40 more.

https://www.siteone.com/en/p/503323


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> It's a little bit more than you are wanting to spend, but if it were me I'd go with the Lesco 9012B. It's the same one that Andersons is selling as their Yard Star for $40 more.
> 
> https://www.siteone.com/en/p/503323


That thing ways 96lbs !!! Nice solid looking spreader though. Will have to keep it in mind, thanks.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hey, we do this for the exercise, right?


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

I found a 9012B locally for $210, It's not in stock, but they can transfer it here next week. Seriously looking at this. I just noticed the 96lb weight post. ouch. I do have a nice size hill (see renovation link in sig). But reading reviews about lesco, they'll likely spread better and stay calibrated. I'm guessing I'll get a work out hanging that thing up in the garage.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

RobotGuy said:


> I found a 9012B locally for $210, It's not in stock, but they can transfer it here next week. Seriously looking at this. I just noticed the 96lb weight post. ouch. I do have a nice size hill (see renovation link in sig). But reading reviews about lesco, they'll likely spread better and stay calibrated. I'm guessing I'll get a work out hanging that thing up in the garage.


I don't think your going to find a better spreader for that price. Go for it 👍. If you pull the trigger you'll have to post a pic and a review when you get it.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Glad this topic is up if you dont mind id like to ask a related question. I am also looking for a spreader to replace my scotts mini. Was considering the Echo RB-60 which is $99. Dont know much about spreaders but do want something decent. What makes these 50%-100% more valuable?


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

So, I went on FB marketplace and found a used 50lb Lesco 09280 for $200. But there's always a catch, it's a 1.5hr drive each way. Tempted, Plus it's only 31 lbs.

https://www.amazon.com/Lesco-Spreader-092807-Hopper-Bundle/dp/B07BMF9NYH


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

Jimefam said:


> Glad this topic is up if you dont mind id like to ask a related question. I am also looking for a spreader to replace my scotts mini. Was considering the Echo RB-60 which is $99. Dont know much about spreaders but do want something decent. What makes these 50%-100% more valuable?


I couldn't find an RB-60 in stock. Let me know where you find one.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

RobotGuy said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > Glad this topic is up if you dont mind id like to ask a related question. I am also looking for a spreader to replace my scotts mini. Was considering the Echo RB-60 which is $99. Dont know much about spreaders but do want something decent. What makes these 50%-100% more valuable?
> ...


No i couldnt find one in-stock either however my local dealer told me it might be a few weeks and has my number to call me when they get more. I have other echo products and have been pleased was planning on getting it however if there is a performance reason to pay lets say 200 for the lesco one i would consider that. Still have the scotts and use it so I dont need one right this second but i do feel like the scotts perhaps doesnt spread super evenly so thats the main reason for upgrade for me. Looks like you have found a pretty good deal for you though.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

One thing you might want to consider, if you need the option in the future, is a side deflector. I bought my Earthway spreader, and the side deflector and cover was a separate option that I happened to find on sale at Grainger for $35. Normally it was another $85. That Lesco spreader is a nice unit though. I've been happy with my Earthway, but if I were to buy another, it would be a Lesco or a Spyker. The agitator in the center is something to pay attention to, because the action of some of the lesser expensive options has a tendency to turn your prills into dust when you get near the bottom. The Lesco spreaders have a cam action, where it knocks the prills into the opening, rather than spinning around. Spyker spreaders have metal gears as well, so they'll be more mechanical, and less apt to fail. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm giving serious consideration to the Chapin 70 lb for $145. I'm stuck between that, the Brinly 50 lb, and the earthway 2600A.

The Chapin looks solid, has directional spread technology (similar to the earthway). The Brinly does not have this though.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Buy the Lesco 80# with side deflector and never buy one again in your life time! Plus you can add a Spreader Mate boom sprayer down the road. It's a jump but you will love it. Plus 90% of the pro yard products have the Lesco 80# spreader settings on the bag.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> It's a little bit more than you are wanting to spend, but if it were me I'd go with the Lesco 9012B. It's similar to the one that Andersons is selling as their Yard Star for $40 more.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> It's a little bit more than you are wanting to spend, but if it were me I'd go with the Lesco 9012B. It's similar to the one that Andersons is selling as their Yard Star for $40 more.
> 
> https://www.siteone.com/en/p/503323


This looks identical to the Chapin 70 lb found at Home Depot for $145:


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

They do look similar but there are many differences.


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

Is the gearbox all metal on Lesco 9012B?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> They do look similar but there are many differences.


What are the differences?


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> They do look similar but there are many differences.


Ok, please share. I'm not seeing any differences.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

RobotGuy said:


> I found a 9012B locally for $210, It's not in stock, but they can transfer it here next week. Seriously looking at this. I just noticed the 96lb weight post. ouch. I do have a nice size hill (see renovation link in sig). But reading reviews about lesco, they'll likely spread better and stay calibrated. I'm guessing I'll get a work out hanging that thing up in the garage.


Look at the Chapin first. I think it's identical. The lesco is not 96 pounds, must be a typo as that would be ridiculous for a spreader.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm sorry, I was just going by the photos and noticed some differences. After doing some research on line they are similar, I just don't know why the Lesco is so much heavier unless it's a typo. If you go to Lescos website they have a great conversion chart for spreader settings.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> I'm sorry, I was just going by the photos and noticed some differences. After doing some research on line they are similar, I just don't know why the Lesco is so much heavier unless it's a typo. If you go to Lescos website they have a great conversion chart for spreader settings.


Yeah it has to be a typo. There is no way anyone is pushing around a 96 pound spreader. Add in 50 lb of material and you'd have to push almost 150 pounds. Ouch.

If anyone does come across differences let me know. I have ordered the Chapin 82050C from Home Depot for $145. Happy to answer questions once it arrives next week.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

dport said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, I was just going by the photos and noticed some differences. After doing some research on line they are similar, I just don't know why the Lesco is so much heavier unless it's a typo. If you go to Lescos website they have a great conversion chart for spreader settings.
> ...


I am smitten by that Chapin as well, but storage is an issue for me. I favor Chapin's edgeguard over EarthWay's, but most of these spreaders seem to be a direct copy of EarthWay's with slight modifications.

And Lesco/Anderson seems to be a copy of the older, discontinued, more expensive Scotts SR2000.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

greencare said:


> dport said:
> 
> 
> > LawnDetail said:
> ...


Agree, I was actually torn between the Brinly 50 lb spreader and the Chapin 70 lb. Based on a bit of research, the overall size isn't that much different, but the brinly comes in at $147 and does NOT include an edge guard (can be purchased for about $30 separately I believe). At $145 for the Chapin I get their directional spread technology.

I'll need to think of a way to rig this thing on the wall of my shed.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

dport said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> > dport said:
> ...


There is another one by Anderson called the Yard Star that just came out. It's actually made by Earthway. I Emailed them to confirm. The Chapin seems like a great deal, look forward to the review.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> dport said:
> 
> 
> > greencare said:
> ...


Does anyone know how this works? Is EarthWay manufacturing this for them? Or is Anderson manufacturing this under permission/parts from EarthWay?


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> dport said:
> 
> 
> > greencare said:
> ...


This one appears to be the same as the Earthway 2150 as it also has a 50 lb hopper. Can't justify the price given its $125 more than the Chapin (and holds 20 lbs less). heck, it's even $25 more than the Earthway 2150.


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

I have the Earthway 2050P and it works well. I am pretty disappointed in the paint job though. It's quite rusty now.


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

I found a used Lesco 80lb spreader on craigslist, for $250. Just doesn't have the edge guard, I figure I can add that later. He said it was in great condition. I'm going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

@greencare Earthway makes that spreader for them. I contacted Eerthway and they confirmed. It's crazy how much more a product can cost just by changing a color and adding a logo.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> @greencare Earthway makes that spreader for them. I contacted Eerthway and they confirmed. It's crazy how much more a product can cost just by changing a color and adding a logo.


Interesting. EarthWay 2150 that EarthWay sells for $263 looks very similar to Chapin 82050C that Home Depot sells for $146.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Ya that Chapin is a great deal for what your getting, the only thing missing is a cover.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> Ya that Chapin is a great deal for what your getting, the only thing missing is a cover.


It comes with a rain cover and a hopper grate. They just dont have the cover on in the pictures. Need to read the product description.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Chapin-70-lbs-Contractor-Turf-Spreader-82050C/312440693


----------



## barcode148 (Apr 4, 2020)

I have the Chapin. So many people want to bash it. I have no idea why. Yes, it is a pain to assemble. But short of that it is a sturdy machine. I am an ex mowing contractor who never got into fert. I can assure you I would have trusted the Chapin spreaders. I am pretty sure the earthway is also the same spreader with a slight change to the directional adjustment. They both have the three holes. The earthway uses a slide mechanism rather than the hole sliders.

I actually had my father buy the Chapin. His arrived with a flat tire. He called them and they sent him a new wheel no questions asked.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

dport said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > Ya that Chapin is a great deal for what your getting, the only thing missing is a cover.
> ...


There ya go, it's the total package, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## GACory (Apr 13, 2017)

I've been following this thread and was about ready to ready to order the Earthway. 
Then I checked on the Facebook marketplace. 
Found a Lesco 50lbs locally. Just picked it up and will be putting it to work this weekend.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

GACory said:


> I've been following this thread and was about ready to ready to order the Earthway.
> Then I checked on the Facebook marketplace.
> Found a Lesco 50lbs locally. Just picked it up and will be putting it to work this weekend.


Let us know how you like it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I see a different gearbox and a rear deflector on the Lesco, just from the photos.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I have the Agrifab and it makes quick work of my 28,000+ sqft. Throws about 12ft to each side. So far it has been a nice unit. I usually load it with about 55 lbs..


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> I see a different gearbox and a rear deflector on the Lesco, just from the photos.


The Lesco 9012B and the Chapin 82050C to me look to have the same gear box. The casing on the earth way and yard star look just slightly different.


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

So, did the OP get a spreader or slowly back out of the room, like Costanza.


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm going to look at a used Lesco 80lb this morning at 11am. Any tips on what to look at on a used Lesco? I'm guessing just test moving pieces to make sure they move smoothly.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

RobotGuy said:


> I'm going to look at a used Lesco 80lb this morning at 11am. Any tips on what to look at on a used Lesco? I'm guessing just test moving pieces to make sure they move smoothly.


The white impeller is the old style.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Great info here.


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

Well, here it is. The Lesco 80lb spreader, used from Craigslist for $250.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Looks good. Warm water should get rid of the residue, then out in the sun to dry for a couple of hours.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Well, my Chapin 82050C arrived a couple of days ago. It seems very very solid. Wasn't too difficult to put together. I just don't see a better value spreader for $145. Powder coated steel. Metal parts where appropriate (gear box, big metal auger). The tires are beastly. I'll caveat this with...I have not actually spread anything with it yet. I shall report back, but wanted to give first impressions upon assembly.


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

I put down lime last weekend, boy do I love the lesco. Pushed smoothly and I was surprised with how wide it threw the lime. I was able to cover my 5000sqft front yard in 4 passes (2 down and backs).


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

dport said:


> Well, my Chapin 82050C arrived a couple of days ago. It seems very very solid. Wasn't too difficult to put together. I just don't see a better value spreader for $145. Powder coated steel. Metal parts where appropriate (gear box, big metal auger). The tires are beastly. I'll caveat this with...I have not actually spread anything with it yet. I shall report back, but wanted to give first impressions upon assembly.


Congrats on the new spreader. 2 questions how long did it take to get it and did you use it yet.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Picked this guy up today. Craftsman AKA Chapin spreader. These things are smooth.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

How are you liking your Chapin 82050C?

I'm my area (Canada) there's not a lot of selection and this one is somewhat competitively priced.

There's also a 1 year used Lesco 80 lbs. spreader locally for about $200 CAD more than this Chapin, and as much as I believe buy once, cry once... I think maybe too large for my 4200 sqft and larger to store... but I am definitely tempted!

I also notice the Lesco is made in China vs. Chapin in USA which was surprising. Nit sure if that's a typo on a dealer spec sheet.

I've been using a Scotts cheapie so either would be a large upgrade.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Lesco spreader sold... ordered the Chapin. I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## YEM (Apr 9, 2021)

M1SF1T said:


> Lesco spreader sold... ordered the Chapin. I'm sure it will be great.


Did you wind up with the Chapin 82050C? If yea, how's it working out so far?


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

@YEM

I did.

So far so good.

Assembled easy, and seems robust.


----------

